# Flotow Martha: German vs Italian



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I think with Martha that Flotow wrote the opera in German, then did an Italian and even English version, if not others. Note, I understand the English version with Victoria de Los Angeles is not Flotow's translation, but a bastardized translation that plays more like a G&S opera than Flotow IMO.

Anyway, they seem to be significantly different, which may explain why I don't like the Italian version on CD, But I recently bought an aria set of Doris Soffel who sings a piece from the Italian version of Martha (Marta in Italian). Help me out here. I have the Doris Soffel aria, and think it is Nancy's aria (though very unrecognisable but for some musical similarities). Please tell me if I am right. Here is Soffel with the Italian and Fassbaender with the German for your comparison purposes. If I am wrong, please, if you have the time, find the correct corresponding aria in the German set so I can "set" my mind at ease.

Another thing so long as I have your attention: Why does Doris Soffel's voice remind me of Sonia Prina? I think because there is a quality or edge to the voice that they share.

Good old German Martha:





Unfamiliar Italian Marta:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Whelp, I guess Martha is as obscure an opera as they say it is, or of little interest. Also, it may be that nobody really can answer my question. No matter. I will appreciate Doris Soffel in both the Italian aria from Martha but moreso in the Martha opera on disk.


----------

